
My.Netscape Being Re-Born as Web 2.0 Personalized Homepage - danielha
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/mynetscape_20.php
======
bootload
'... Netvibes is a reprise of My.Netscape ...'

dave winer has not missed the significance of this ~
http://stories.scripting.com/2007/03/06/pointOfView.html

